# Two questions about my paunch and chest muscle.



## kiwidziwi (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello.
My numbers are: 183cm/6feet tall, 77kg/170pounds, 30 year old. No meat in diet. No time or money for gym or sports. No equpment aside of two 5-20kg/11-44pounds adjustable dumbbells.

First question:
What can i do about my belly? It is kind of wierd for me since i am very skinny guy due to my geenes. It jsut magicaly appear in like 1,5 year period. It unatractively sticks out ant it is kind of fat which is not normal for me since you just cant simply pinch me anywhere but that belly (and previously you could not pinch even that). It is also kind of gummy and resistant inside like i had a ballon there so mayby it is not only fat storage problem but my guts expanded? I tried couple methods to rid of it within which i lowered my carbs and sugar intake, even overall calory intake, running for fair distance, biking for greater distance, youtube fatcutting exercises, profesional areobic workout and i lost at least 7kg/15pounds of mass within 2 months and then gained 12kg/24pounds after i dropped training due to work interference within another 2 months and my waist size and that belly size didnt moved at all in any direction during that period. Plz halp!

Second question:
My manboobs are firm. What workout can i do to make them more hanging and visible?

View attachment DSCN7151 [1600x1200].JPG


View attachment DSCN7152 [1600x1200].JPG


View attachment DSCN7153 [1600x1200].JPG


View attachment DSCN7155 [1600x1200].JPG


View attachment DSCN7165 [1600x1200].JPG


View attachment DSCN7167 [1600x1200].JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What takes up so much of your time that you cannot go to the gym for 45 mins a a day 3 X per week? I work 12 hours a day, spend 1.5 hours commuting there and back and still manage my 4 sessions per week. Also the 20 mins ride to the gym and back in the morning also. What is the excuse? My job is also fairly labour intensive.

Edit: I commute by bicycle also.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Your posture is pretty bad. If you just stood up straight your abdomen would instantly look better. Beyond that you just need to lose a bit of fat - eat less calories to sort that. You're not in bad shape at all.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

As above posture would be a good start


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Your posture is pretty bad. If you just stood up straight your abdomen would instantly look better. Beyond that you just need to lose a bit of fat - eat less calories to sort that. You're not in bad shape at all.





Peasnall said:


> As above posture would be a good start


 3rd on posture, you have anterior pelvic tilt. Something you should sort out asap IMO if you want to remain pain free in old age. If you reply I will outline some exercises for you.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What takes up so much of your time that you cannot go to the gym for 45 mins a a day 3 X per week? I work 12 hours a day, spend 1.5 hours commuting there and back and still manage my 4 sessions per week. Also the 20 mins ride to the gym and back in the morning also. What is the excuse? My job is also fairly labour intensive.


 Same here but I have a decent set up at home. No excuse not to be able to do some sit ups and press ups at least.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm

http://build-muscle-101.com/stomach-vacuum/


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Think @Ares had some success correcting his APT he could maybe advice some exercises / stretches.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

That looks weird man !!! Apart from that diet and cardio should work wonders. But you must work 16 hours a day not to have time for the gym ?? I bet most on here have busy , heavy , full time jobs and families but still have time ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Whens the baby due?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Whens the baby due?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@kiwidziwi










You have pretty severe APT my man (anterior pelvic tilt.) Basically, your abs and glutes are too weak, and your overly-tight quads and hip flexors are pulling your hip forward to compensate. I'll bet your lower back aches pretty much constantly?

I had it and still do to an extent but it's rapidly improving, although I had to wade through all the bullsh*t 'exercises' that are meant to help. I'll write something up for you after work.

Correcting it will also cause you some discomfort, just preparing you..


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Save money, stand up straight. Win.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ares said:


> @kiwidziwi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In for this as i have it abit too


----------



## kiwidziwi (Jun 12, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What takes up so much of your time that you cannot go to the gym for 45 mins a a day 3 X per week? I work 12 hours a day, spend 1.5 hours commuting there and back and still manage my 4 sessions per week. Also the 20 mins ride to the gym and back in the morning also. What is the excuse? My job is also fairly labour intensive.
> 
> Edit: I commute by bicycle also.


 Oh wow, you are so superior. What are my exuses? Let see... i dont have money for the gym since i am not really into it because i dont need big muscles, i only need to not look like compleate tool and also i work 12-15 hours per day and half of that in weekend, i need 1-2 hours to reach my workplace and come back to home, that leaves me 8+ hours for making shopings, take care of the house (laundry, making food and eating it, cleaning), relaxation activities and sleep. Within that i also must squeeze my 3x1 hours of my weakling workout per week to keep my body in so called shape despite the fact that my muscles wont get any bigger or stronger, my jonts need more time for regenerataion, my body is flushing like 99,99% nutriens i pump into it instead of using them and some other depressing stuff i experienced and doctors comfirmed in my 7 year old try of achieveing something in athletics. So i am not in mood for gym and i dont understand how your ability to go to the gym is helping me or answering my question in any matter? No offense to you, sir, ofcourse but we can count endless topics about what is YOUR excuse to not read 32874392 books per day when i can do it or learn 98437543 languages per day since i am somehow able to and it will give me no valuable infomration, right?



Quackerz said:


> 3rd on posture, you have anterior pelvic tilt. Something you should sort out asap IMO if you want to remain pain free in old age. If you reply I will outline some exercises for you.


 I am afraid it is too late for that. I had this since childchood and no correction exercises i did in years was able to fix it but i happly look into your offer.



Ultrasonic said:


> Your posture is pretty bad. If you just stood up straight your abdomen would instantly look better. Beyond that you just need to lose a bit of fat - eat less calories to sort that. You're not in bad shape at all.


 Actualy i can "unnaturaly" bend myself to stright pose but it does not make belly smaller. It is like 50% flat on top but after that it curves anyway.



colarado red said:


> Same here but I have a decent set up at home. No excuse not to be able to do some sit ups and press ups at least.


 I am doing several dozens pushups everyday, if i have time and strenght then i do over 7000 of them per month. In addition to that i do small workouts 3 times per week. One day 3 exercises for biceps, 3 for triceps, 3 for forearms. Next workout is 3 exercises for chest, 3 for shoulders and somewhat core. All of those 4x13 reps with dumbells or more if i have strenght. Third day i do 3 kinds of situps for 2-4x40 reps, 4x80 mountain climbing, some twists of torso inopposition to leg twists (dunno how you call this exercise in english), and something around 155 reps with abdominal roller. Currently cannot allow myself to do anything else.



BULK said:


> That looks weird man !!! Apart from that diet and cardio should work wonders. But you must work 16 hours a day not to have time for the gym ?? I bet most on here have busy , heavy , full time jobs and families but still have time ?


 I bet they do. And what this have to do with me?



AngryBuddha said:


> Whens the baby due?


 Well i cant drop this belly for two years for now so you tell me.



Ares said:


> @kiwidziwi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah it bends me all the way against my will. Can you explain me this compensation thing? Since i dont feel any stress, pain or fatigue there how is it weak? What discomfort are you reffering to? You cant prepare me for anything by such general word. Should i be afraid in advance? Also, my muscles and tendons/sinews are EXTREMLY unable to stretch so i need take for consideration if i will be able to do those exercises.

Thanks for reply dudes. Plz inform me if my english is not clear enought.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ayyy

Give this a read for a general outline of how/why ATP occurs. I'd stop reading when the suggested exercises start being listed (you can mess around with them if you like, but I tried them for a month exactly as prescribed and they did nothing for me.) This process can take up to about six months depending on severity and how much effort you put into actually correcting it.

https://www.t-nation.com/training/trouble-with-the-tilt-correcting-apt

This bit is important: "Address everything simultaneously. That may sound like overkill but you're dealing with a faulty pattern that you've probably had for years. Maybe at one point there was one cause, but odds are everything's involved now."

Get yourself a thick foam roller and a lacrosse ball. PVC pipe will also suffice, but will be a lot more painful.

Roll out your quads for 10-15mins 3 times a day (you can find vids on YouTube). Every day. That is your life for the foreseeable future. Find your trigger points and just lay on them or roll over them very slowly - I use a 30 count but you may not be able to last that long if you've never done it before. This will definitley hurt.

Once you've done that for a week or two, start doing the same with the lacrosse ball (keep rolling as well, just switch between them.) The ball allows you to get onto the hips properly.. I can't really tell you where to do it, just place it down, move your body over it and find out where it hurts. Same deal, stay there for as long as you can. I felt an immediate release first time I did this, felt pretty great!

*Stretches that work*






3x a day, every day






3x every day






3x urrrrday

This is all I do, stretch-wise, and I feel fabulous.

*Lifts and tips for.. lifters*
Throw in more hamstring work than you do now, I do them 2-3 times a week. RDL, SLDL, ham curls etc. High reps, low reps, mix and match, just make sure you're contracting them properly.

To get your glutes working properly, try bridges before you squat and deadlift. I do these two or three times a week as well. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=glute+bridges

Can do them weight or unweighted, might be easier to do them unweighted to get a feel for it and then progress from there. None of this should be ego lifting btw, so weight is kind of irrelevant. We're trying to restore a natural movement pattern.

Abs - first of all, start bracing properly on everything you're doing whether you're in the gym or not. Squeeze dat ass when you're standing up (harder to do when you're moving) and try and imagine pulling your belly button towards your spine. This sets your pelvis into its natural position (or.. close to it.) Get a feel for it, and then start doing the same thing while you're lifting while standing up. *Every exercise.* When I started doing this everything felt really different, more efficient.. sexy. Do all the above for a month or so before going on to abs IMO.

Now that dat ass is putting in work and your quads and hips are nice and free again, you can start doing

Dead bugs
Reverse crunches
Lying leg lifts

Making sure your lower back is flat before any movement occurs. Pulling the belly button towards the spine is still a useful que.

The above outlines how I got rid of mine, and how I'm treating it now as it returned after I took a 2 month break from this+training. You may not need to do as much, maybe more (but mine was pretty bad so this should be ample.)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

kiwidziwi said:


> Oh wow, you are so superior. What are my exuses? Let see... i dont have money for the gym since i am not really into it because i dont need big muscles, i only need to not look like compleate tool and also i work 12-15 hours per day and half of that in weekend, i need 1-2 hours to reach my workplace and come back to home, that leaves me 8+ hours for making shopings, take care of the house (laundry, making food and eating it, cleaning), relaxation activities and sleep. Within that i also must squeeze my 3x1 hours of my weakling workout per week to keep my body in so called shape despite the fact that my muscles wont get any bigger or stronger, my jonts need more time for regenerataion, my body is flushing like 99,99% nutriens i pump into it instead of using them and some other depressing stuff i experienced and doctors comfirmed in my 7 year old try of achieveing something in athletics. So i am not in mood for gym and i dont understand how your ability to go to the gym is helping me or answering my question in any matter? No offense to you, sir, ofcourse but we can count endless topics about what is YOUR excuse to not read 32874392 books per day when i can do it or learn 98437543 languages per day since i am somehow able to and it will give me no valuable infomration, right?
> 
> I am afraid it is too late for that. I had this since childchood and no correction exercises i did in years was able to fix it but i happly look into your offer.
> 
> ...


 WOW

If you can learn that many languages in a day I will suck your dick. SRS.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> WOW
> 
> If you can read that many languages I will suck your dick. SRS.


 @Yes, are you multilingual?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> @Yes, are you multilingual?


 I will be whatever @Quackerz wants me to be :wub:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> I will be whatever @Quackerz wants me to be :wub:


 Unfortunately, that will entail you wearing flippers, and speaking only in quack quack.

Which I guess is the original point..


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> WOW
> 
> If you can learn that many languages in a day I will suck your dick. SRS.


 Lol haha didn't expect that maybe he should read a book on how to get rid of fat


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

He's not fat, his hips are just f**ked (giving the illusion of a gut) :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> I will be whatever @Quackerz wants me to be [IMG alt=":wub:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wub.png&key=dc843eec7a0a82354d09d1e55df5da54f4b60e868de68d49c5d3882e0bf78d7b[/IMG]


 A mallard.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> A mallard.


 :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Lol haha didn't expect that maybe he should read a book on how to get rid of fat


 It was fairly intense to say the least, had me in stitches. :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ares said:


> He's not fat, his hips are just f**ked (giving the illusion of a gut) :thumb


 Im using this excuse in future when people call me fat lol


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol got no time 4 gym yet a man of many languages and gone through more books than we have tren amps


----------



## kiwidziwi (Jun 12, 2016)

So, no knowledge from you, people? Yet another forum with with folks who can write 20 posts per day but cant get even a mile close to answering related question?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

kiwidziwi said:


> So, no knowledge from you, people? Yet another forum with with folks who can write 20 posts per day but cant get even a mile close to answering related question?


 Re-read the thread - your original question has been answered.


----------



## kiwidziwi (Jun 12, 2016)

No, they are not answered. Aside of g-man and ares who at least partialy addressed my problem i received no informations and no solutions. Saying something like ''me more time gym me better from you'' is not a suitable answer.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

kiwidziwi said:


> No, they are not answered. Aside of g-man and ares who at least partialy addressed my problem i received no informations and no solutions. Saying something like ''me more time gym me better from you'' is not a suitable answer.


 Alot of info has been posted about your posture problem. Apart from that, you need to lose more fat for your "paunch" to go away.

You need to be in a calorie deficit to lose fat.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

kiwidziwi said:


> No, they are not answered. Aside of g-man and ares who at least partialy addressed my problem i received no informations and no solutions. Saying something like ''me more time gym me better from you'' is not a suitable answer.


 As I said in my first post, you need to sort your posture out and lose some body fat. Although you clearly don't like it this is the correct answer to your question. I told you how to lose fat and others have provided good info. on how to improve your posture.

Regarding your second question about your chest, you, errr, need to train your chest. I'd suggest decline dumbbell presses but others will suggest all the usual suspects.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> As I said in my first post, you need to sort your posture out and lose some body fat. Although you clearly don't like it this is the correct answer to your question. I told you how to lose fat and others have provided good info. on how to improve your posture.
> 
> Regarding your second question about your chest, you, errr, need to train your chest. I'd suggest decline dumbbell presses* but others will suggest all the usual suspects.*


 Dips. :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Dips. :thumb


 Done like this:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Done like this:


 That is how I have always done them, even before I saw this video. This whole lean forward malarkey for chest does my head in. If a gymnast performs them like this then so should you IMO.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> That is how I have always done them, even before I saw this video. This whole lean forward malarkey for chest does my head in. If a gymnast performs them like this then so should you IMO.


 Well to be fair the video does show leaning forward, but the point is having your legs out in front of you lets you lean forward properly.

I used to do weighted dips but a couple of people here put me off them due to the injury risk. They're definitely good for chest development though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well to be fair the video does show leaning forward, but the point is having your legs out in front of you lets you lean forward properly.
> 
> I used to do weighted dips but a couple of people here put me off them due to the injury risk. They're definitely good for chest development though.


 Quit the semantics mate you know what I meant......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Quit the semantics mate you know what I meant......


 I didn't want the OP to think that leaning forward is a bad idea.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I didn't want the OP to think that leaning forward is a bad idea.


 It's a natural lean due to the mechanics of the movement.......


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

kiwidziwi said:


> Oh wow, you are so superior. What are my exuses? Let see... i dont have money for the gym since i am not really into it because i dont need big muscles, i only need to not look like compleate tool and also i work 12-15 hours per day and half of that in weekend, i need 1-2 hours to reach my workplace and come back to home, that leaves me 8+ hours for making shopings, take care of the house (laundry, making food and eating it, cleaning), relaxation activities and sleep. Within that i also must squeeze my 3x1 hours of my weakling workout per week to keep my body in so called shape despite the fact that my muscles wont get any bigger or stronger, my jonts need more time for regenerataion, my body is flushing like 99,99% nutriens i pump into it instead of using them and some other depressing stuff i experienced and doctors comfirmed in my 7 year old try of achieveing something in athletics. So i am not in mood for gym and i dont understand how your ability to go to the gym is helping me or answering my question in any matter? No offense to you, sir, ofcourse but we can count endless topics about what is YOUR excuse to not read 32874392 books per day when i can do it or learn 98437543 languages per day since i am somehow able to and it will give me no valuable infomration, right?
> 
> I am afraid it is too late for that. I had this since childchood and no correction exercises i did in years was able to fix it but i happly look into your offer.


 This here is your problem , you are making a pile of excuses as to why you can't do it, have no time etc and then looking for a solution. Exactly like many fat saying the can't lose weight because of kids family work etc.

You can do home weights, stretches, posture improving exercises etc, end of the day its down to you


----------

